# what type of algae is this



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I have this brown colored algae on some of plants, at least I think it is brown algae was just wondering if some one could clarify this and let me know what I can do to get rid of it. On some of my plants the leaves are covered and other plants there is none on them. Sorry for the poor quality as picture is from camera phone, if it is to bad tell me and can try again. Thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm afraid I can't tell anything from your shot. 

Brown algae are typically diatoms which are very common in newly set up tanks. This is usually one of the easiest algaes to battle, as it will usually disappear once the tank stabilizes.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I took some new pics hope these help


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks like diatoms. Otos will eat it also.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks that is what I thought just wanted to make sure. Now only if the LFS would carry some Ottos I could get some


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Or just get a handful of pond, ramshorn, or trumpet snails. I always add snails to new tanks that I set up. 

They're easy enough to get rid of chemically if you want to, but they do a bang up job on 90% of the algae and require no food.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I am hopefully getting some long finned blue ram females tomm as long as they come in at the LFS and she said I could have all the trumpet snails I want for free  so I guess that is the plan then.


----------

